# Funktioniert Steam (deutscher Account) im Ausland???



## Canny (23. November 2012)

Hallo,

bin zur Zeit in Malta und kann leider nicht auf meinen Steam Account zugreifen...
Kann es sein das der Account nur in Deutschland funktioniert? Oder kann man da was machen , dass er funktioniert?

Danke


----------



## chbdiablo (23. November 2012)

Geht normalerweise ganz problemlos. 
Was genau funktioniert nicht? Kommt irgendeine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2012)

Hast du evtl. den "Steam Guard" aktiviert? Da musst du dann jeden Computer zulassen, der Zugriff haben darf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2012)

Normalerweise wird ja bei solchen Plattformen ja immer damit "geworben", dass man überall auf seine Spiele Zugriff haben kann. Nur wenn die IP Adresse eine ganz andere ist und du Steam Guard aktiviert hast, dann kann es sein, dass Du den PC erst wieder freischalten musst über einen Key, der zu deiner E-Mail Adresse geschickt wird. Da wird man aber normal beim Einlogg-Versuch auch informiert.


----------



## Mothman (24. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird ja bei solchen Plattformen ja immer damit "geworben", dass man überall auf seine Spiele Zugriff haben kann. Nur wenn die IP Adresse eine ganz andere ist und du Steam Guard aktiviert hast, dann kann es sein, dass Du den PC erst wieder freischalten musst über einen Key, der zu deiner E-Mail Adresse geschickt wird. Da wird man aber normal beim Einlogg-Versuch auch informiert.


Schon richtig, aber mit der IP-Adresse hat das sofern ich weiß nichts zu tun. 
Es wird eine Art "Profil" von deiner Hardware erstellt. Wie genau das geht weiß ich auch nicht, aber IP-Adresse denke ich nicht.
Im Normalfall hat man ja nach dem Router-Neustart ne neue IP-Adresse, also würde man ja dann jeden Tag aufs Neue seinen Rechner freischalten müssen. 
Steam Guard ist irgendwie hardwarebasiert.


----------



## Canny (24. November 2012)

also das problem ist ( war) das ich nur in den offline modus kam. jetzt komm ich nicht mal mehr da rein.
jetz steht da immer irgendwas von "Offline modus nicht verfügbar, da keine login-information auf dem pc gespeichert sind"

Das mit steam guard hab ich schon hinbekommen, da krieg ich ne mail mit nem code. das ging aber troztdem geht es automatisch nur in den offline modus.

weiß jemand rat?


----------



## chbdiablo (24. November 2012)

Und was passiert, wenn du dann in den Online-Modus wechseln willst?


----------



## Canny (24. November 2012)

ich kann dann nur ok drücken aber nicht z.B. online gehen oder sowas. wenn ich auf steam gehen möchte kommt diese meldung und ich kann nur ok drücken und das wars dann


----------



## Mothman (24. November 2012)

Wenn du Steam startest, gehst du ja normalerweise erstmal online. Wenn das nicht klappt (Netzwerkprobleme oder so), dann fragt er dich, ob du im Offline-Modus starten willst.
Das geht aber nur, wenn du zuvor einmal online im Steamnetzwerk eingeloggt warst und die Spiele, die du offline spielen willst einmal gestartet hast. Siehe hier:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3160-agcb-2555

Der Link ist auf Englisch.
Aber da du auf Malta bist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du sehr gut bis perfekt Englisch sprichst und verstehst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2012)

Das Wichtigste ist vor allem, dass er sich beim Einloggen das Passwort merken soll, sonst geht's nämlich nicht. Steht aber ja auch alles so in Mothmans Link


----------

